# DND: Burlington Cadet Officer Charged with Scandalous Behavior



## medic65726 (26 Sep 2007)

A press release this afternoon from DND/CFNIS:

CANADIAN FORCES NATIONAL INVESTIGATION SERVICE (CFNIS) 

September 26, 2007  

DND: Burlington Cadet Officer Charged with Scandalous Behavior  

OTTAWA, ONTARIO--(Marketwire - Sept. 26, 2007) - A commissioned Cadet Instructor Cadre (CIC) officer of the Royal Canadian Sea Cadets Corps has been charged with scandalous and disgraceful conduct under the National Defence Act (NDA)

Lieutenant (Navy) Ralph Edwards of Burlington, Ontario, has been charged with two counts of scandalous conduct by an officer, contrary to Section 92 of the NDA and two counts of disgraceful conduct, contrary to Section 93 of the NDA.

During an international exchange program in July 2006, where the accused was assigned to escort a group of Canadian Sea Cadets to the Netherlands, he is alleged to have influenced and financially assisted several male sea cadets aged 15-16 in obtaining the services of prostitutes during a visit to Amsterdam.

A complaint by one of the Canadian cadets led to a full investigation by the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS). The investigation revealed that five cadets (two Canadian, two British, and one American) may have been involved in this incident.

The CFNIS is an independent Military Police unit with the mandate to investigate serious and sensitive matters in relation to National Defence property, DND employees and CF personnel serving in Canada and around the world.  



CONTACT INFORMATION:
Information: 613-996-2353/54
After hours: 613-792-2973
www.forces.gc.ca

or

Canadian Forces Provost Marshal
Captain Cindy Tessier
Public Affairs Officer
613-949-1022

or

Regional Cadet Support Unit (Centre)
Capt John Harris
Public Affairs Officer
705-424-1200-7045


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2007)

Hmmm.... I would have something to say about this BUT, will refrain from burning more bridges than I have already done so


----------



## garb811 (26 Sep 2007)

Not to make light of the charges but...

...why couldn't I ever get one of these invests?  I can see the calls back to Ottawa now, "Uhh...no, we haven't located the prostitutes yet but we're still looking and making progress one by one.  I know we've been here in Amsterdam for a month but I think it's going to be at least another two weeks before we exhaust all the leads..."


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

Sounds like an 'old school' thing to do, not very bright in this day and age...


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2007)

Garb811:

I've corrected your statement (below)



			
				garb811 said:
			
		

> Not to make light of the charges but...
> 
> ...why couldn't I ever get one of these invests?  I can see the calls back to Ottawa now, "Uhh...no, we haven't located the prostitutes yet but we're still looking and making progress one by one.  I know we've been here in Amsterdam for a month but I think it's going to be at least another two weeks before we exhaust all the *investigators*..."


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2007)

dapaterson  +1 on the change.


----------



## Haggis (26 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Sounds like an 'old school' thing to do, not very bright in this day and age...



True, and definitely NOT what the Sea Cadets need right now.  This on top of the CIC LCdr charged with Internet child luring.


----------



## garb811 (27 Sep 2007)

:rofl: :cheers:


----------



## Burrows (27 Sep 2007)

Remember guys, innocent until proven guilty.  Lets remember to watch what we say, and more importantly - how we say it.


----------



## wrench wench (27 Sep 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> True, and definitely NOT what the Sea Cadets need right now.  This on top of the CIC LCdr charged with Internet child luring.



I know the man in the above link. I was completely shocked when my mother told me in a phone call home. It's very jarring to know someone for years and then find out something like this about them. This isn't damaging only to Sea Cadets but also to the troubled Cornwall area.


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Sep 2007)

wrench wench said:
			
		

> I know the man in the above link. I was completely shocked when my mother told me in a phone call home. It's very jarring to know someone for years and then find out something like this about them. This isn't damaging only to Sea Cadets but also to the troubled Cornwall area.



Just to emphasize what Kyle said before - the man has been ACCUSED.  He hasn't been proven guilty - that's what the trial is for.

I agree that the fact he's been charged is "damaging" (your word) to the Sea Cadets, but let's wait for the trial before we jump to conclusions.


Roy


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2007)

And I wonder how much those Cadets really complained.  :
That said, I certainly hope they didn't catch anything.


----------



## fbr2o75 (27 Sep 2007)

More like there parents compalining,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, maybe the father. A little jealosy perhaps.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (27 Sep 2007)

It only says that "A complaint by one of the Canadian cadets" was made.

Nothing says it was one of the Canadian cadets involved with the prostitutes.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It only says that "A cadet complained" ...
> 
> nothing says it was one of the cadets involved.



One who didn't get to go?


----------



## armyvern (27 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> One who didn't get to go?



That'd all be pure speculation. Let's wait for the courts martial ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Sep 2007)

Hmm, I wonder if some would be so flippant if the story was to "break in' some 15/16 year old _female_ cadets whilst out of country..................Goose, meet Gander.


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Hmm, I wonder if some would be so flippant if the story was to "break in' some 15/16 year old _female_ cadets whilst out of country..................Goose, meet Gander.



Hence my original post.......


----------



## armyvern (27 Sep 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Hmm, I wonder if some would be so flippant if the story was to "break in' some 15/16 year old _female_ cadets whilst out of country..................Goose, meet Gander.



What the heck does goose meets gander have to do with it?? You missed the flippant remarks by the males?? My post was made in ref to speculations.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Sep 2007)

Oh, they are included in my remark also...........


----------



## armyvern (27 Sep 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Oh, they are included in my remark also...........



Seen,

And with that then, we can lock this one up and as I said here ...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66555/post-620463.html#msg620463



> Let's wait for the courts martial ...


----------

